# Logitech G19 ohne G-Tasten Funktionen



## Barney Stinson (14. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe folgendes Problem; 

Wenn ich auf meiner G19 die G-Tasten zuweisen möchte (z.B. Verknüpfungen von Browser, Games etc) haben die G-Tasten in jedem Profil keine funtkion... 
Wenn ich auf dem Desktop auf die G1 Taste drücke, popt folgendes Fenster auf (siehe Miniatur Nr. 1)

Wenn ich jedoch im Profiler die G1 Taste drücke, poppt dieses Fenster auf (Siehe Miniatur Nr.2)

Treiberversion habe ich die 3.03.133, Windows 7 Ultimate x64, verschiedene USB Ports ausprobiert, sogar eine zweite G19 angeschlossen, hat alles nichts geholfen...! 
Ich nehme an, dass hier auch irgendwo das Problem liegt, dass ich keinerlei Scripte ausführen kann... 

Hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt...


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Du hast doch so ne Art Setpoint Software mit der Tastatur dabei hast Du den geupdatet und die Einstellungen damit versucht?
Das Prog muss immer mitlaufen!


----------



## Barney Stinson (15. November 2009)

Software ist auf dem neusten Stand, direkt von der Logitech Homepage...


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Beleg mal g1 mit dem I.Explorer vlt hast Du ne falsche Vrknüpfung erstellt.
Dann drück erneut g1.
Im Win Modus-


----------



## Barney Stinson (15. November 2009)

Funktioniert auch nicht.
Egal, welche Verknüpfung, auf welcher G-Taste, nicht´s klappt...
Ich hab so das Gefühl, als wenn der P55er Chipsatz seine Probleme damit hat...
Der "Viagra-bug" kam ja auch durch den Chipsatz...


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Und das bei einer Tastatur die ca 130€ kostet tse tse tse.


----------



## Barney Stinson (16. November 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich nehme mal an, dass es am Chipsatz liegt...
2 G19 gehen nicht am PC... Daher kann´s nicht an den Tastaturen liegen...


----------



## rabit (16. November 2009)

Ja das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Barney Stinson (16. November 2009)

Vielleicht ist ja jemand da, der auch nen P55er Chipsatz und ne G19 hat, und mir schildern kann, ob auch bei ihm das Problem besteht?!


----------



## Deardy (16. November 2009)

Das Problem ist ziemlich simpel. Du hast ein eigenes Profil erstellt. Jedoch hast du noch immer ein Standardprofil. Dieses wird automatisch aktiv wenn du dich nicht in einem Programm befindest, für welches ein spezifisches Profil existiert. Da auf der G1-Taste standardmässig F1 belegt ist, erscheint die Windows-Hilfe wenn du auf dem Desktop G1 drückst. Versuche entweder die Tasten auf dein Standardprofil zu verlegen oder setze deinem "Hardcore 4 Life" Profil eine automatische Aktivierung für Explorer.exe hinzu.


----------



## Barney Stinson (16. November 2009)

Deardy schrieb:


> (...) Versuche entweder die Tasten auf dein Standardprofil zu verlegen oder setze deinem "Hardcore 4 Life" Profil eine automatische Aktivierung für Explorer.exe hinzu.


 
Kannst du mir vielleicht näher erläutern, wie ich da vorgehen muss?!?

EDIT:

Ich habs hinbekommen. Da sSTandardprofil war immer Aktiviert, auch wenns nicht angezeigt wurde. Wie du gesagt hats 

Danke


----------



## ThoKoLP (30. Dezember 2012)

@Deardy
DAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNKEEEEEEEEEEE DDD
Du bist genial, ich hab mich ewig gewundert, was das fürn Scheiss das ist mit der Windows Hilfe^^
Endlich weiß ich, woran es liegt 
Danke für die geile Antwort


----------

